# Kleines Denksportspiel



## Archangel (20. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal zur Übung ein kleines Spiel gebastelt.

Scheibensetzten

Wer lust hat kann es sich ja mal anschauen und mir seine Meinung dazu sagen.

Die Sourcen und NetBeans-Projektdateine (Beste IDE wo giebt) sind mit in der JAR.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Jun 2005)

Ich checks net^^ Wie kann ich die Scheiben bewegen?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2005)

Archangel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kleines Denksportspiel


Einen 3 Zeilen-billig Algo kann man nun nicht gerade als 'Denksport' bezeichnen.
Da passt Ausdauersport wohl besser  :wink:


----------



## Archangel (20. Jun 2005)

@Illuvatar

Einfach Scheibe mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und per Drag and Drop auf einen anderen Stab setzen.


----------



## Beni (20. Jun 2005)

Hihi, es sieht wenigstens gut aus.


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Jun 2005)

Jo das stimmt, ahb grad keine Lust den Code zu durchforsten, wie machst du das ganze denn? Is das ne 3d-Engine?


----------



## Archangel (21. Jun 2005)

Ein 3D-Engine ist es nicht. Ich hab einfach etwas in die Trickiste gegriffen. Die Scheiben bestehen jeweis aus 2 Bildern (obere Hälfte untere Hälfte + etwas Überschneidung). Wenn die Scheiben auf den Stangen rutschen wird erst die obere Hälfte gezeichnet. Dann zeichne ich die Stangen darüber und zum Schluss die untere Hälfte der Scheibe.


----------

